# Swiss Trip



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

*Tour of a lifetime*

I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime. 



This trip is not like other tours in that there are no more than 26 people on it and you don't feel rushed because you stay two nights at each stay.




I was indeed pleasantly surprised with how much history, architecture, woodworking, and woodcarving that we saw. Switzerland is one interesting country.

If you have every thought about taking a trip to Switzerland then this trip is a must. This is a very reasonably priced trip.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


wow…since i cant travel and will never see this place i can say thank you for showing it ans telling of your experience…im sure you had a great time and will never get form anywhere else what you got from this trip…how beautiful ..word dont express the beauty here….if you have anymore you should post them and do a blog in different series…grizz


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


I miss traveling in Europe.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


wow, wow, wow! what a trip Roger!

Incredible photos. You must have been awe struck!

Nice,

Lee


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


very nice wood works. I wish i could even think about a trip, but even that is way to much for my pockets.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


Roger: Congratulations on your trip. The pictures look great.

Does this mean that your wife is into carving now?


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


You are most certainly right about it being a once in a life time trip. Beautiful country and outstanding craftsmanship. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


I, too, thank you for posting this and sharing photos of something I probably will never see in person. 
What a wonderful time you must have ahd.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


Lee, Awe struck isn't even a good word. I'm still looking at details in those 1700+ pictures I took. Ouch! You would have loved to see some of the veneering that they did back in 1100 AD.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


Karson, my wife will never carve but she sure knows how to SHOP! She did her share of shopping while over there. LOL!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your trip. Both the scenery and the woodcarving were incredible.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


Debbie, never say never! I thought we would never have enough to go on that trip but just by saving a little at a time we were able to do it. I must also say that we had no priorities come up during that saving time. The trip is worth every penny spent. Thanks!


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


awesome photos. thanks for the trip.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


All the photos are gone already!! ;-((


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Tour of a lifetime*
> 
> I'm a part of this great website because I am a woodworker and enjoy new adventures into woodworking with my LJ friends but my passion is for woodcarving. I have been carving for about 14 years and have taken a couple of classes from Wayne Barton the world renowned chip carver. Wayne Barton not only gives classes but because he studied carving in Switzerland he also puts together a 12 day Swiss tour every year. The wife and I have been saving our money for the Swiss trip ever since my first class with Wayne and this past Sept. we took the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> ...


These photos are beautiful and I can't imagine what wonderful places you saw and all ov the beautiful woodwork and carvings that you came across.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

*Swiss Doors!*

One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


Roger…

These doors, door openings, and entrances are magnificent! Every picture is worth a thousand words. It truly must be wonderful to see it in person and these are only the doors. Amazing design and quality craftsmanship.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## YoungestSon (Jan 12, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


I had not really thought much about doors and mantle design. This was neat. Thanks.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


I forgot to post that I have plenty more door pictures. If you want more posted let me know.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


More pictures of doors.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


Roger: Some great looking doors. Didn't they make any out of Aluminum?


----------



## papargbear (Jun 26, 2008)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


I am definitely not worthy. WOW!!!!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


What took so long to make this trip for us? Most interesting. Thank you!


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


Karson, LOL!!!!!! I figured why show JL's what we alread have, aluminum. This one is for you Karson. LOL!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


Wow, Roger~ Thanks for sharing these. Beautiful!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


Nice photo's.

I like the details on the aluminum one's too, Karson! Add to that, the shinny doors…what's not to like.

Lee


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


*Roger*:

GREAT pics !

Thanks so much for sharing.

I've been to Switzerland a few times. My first love is from there, and lives just across the French border, now. I think it's like a postcard, everywhere you look.

Another place I visited (Honeymoon, actually) ... known for its doors … is San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato, Mexico

Great architecture. GREAT doors !

Thanks again. Brings back fond memories … of the country … and … of Margrit ;-)


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


Hey Lee, you are the expert here on LJ when it comes to veneers and veneering. Did they use thin veneers back in 1000 AD. or were they more like thick veneers, meaning 1/2" or thicker?

By the way the shinny doors caught my eye also. LOL!


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


oooooooooh.
Beautiful and what a selection too. 
Who would have thought that there would be such a great and unusual variety of doors and frames. Here a door is a door and mostly all the same at that. Maybe with a little variation!
I really must get overseas again. 
So you collect doors?????


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


No door collecting for me just picture taking for future ideas.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


Thanks Roger, And you had already taken it and didn't have to run outside to take one of your house.

Thanks.

Yes The answer to the veneers would be enlightening.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss Doors!*
> 
> One thing that I found in Switzerland was that there was no limit to the imagination as to what a door or doorway was to look like.


Thanks, Roger, these are magnificent.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

*Architecture at it's best*

After about half of the tour it hit me at how much different the architecture was in Switzerland than here in the good old USA.











When I sat back and really thought about it Switzerland is around 500 years older than us and they shouldn't be like us.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

CarverRog said:


> *Architecture at it's best*
> 
> After about half of the tour it hit me at how much different the architecture was in Switzerland than here in the good old USA.
> 
> ...


That kind'a looks like my home town - Not.

So how was the chocolate?

I'm glad that you got to go Roger, and that your wife had a shopping great time.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Architecture at it's best*
> 
> After about half of the tour it hit me at how much different the architecture was in Switzerland than here in the good old USA.
> 
> ...


Hi Roger;

That sure looks like a beautiful place to visit!

Maybe one day…

Lee


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Architecture at it's best*
> 
> After about half of the tour it hit me at how much different the architecture was in Switzerland than here in the good old USA.
> 
> ...


what about that clock face? and out in all sorts of weather.
Beautiful


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Architecture at it's best*
> 
> After about half of the tour it hit me at how much different the architecture was in Switzerland than here in the good old USA.
> 
> ...


Karson, I'm not the chocolate eater in the family but my wife sure was in seventh heaven. LOL! We did visit a chocolate factory while there.

Lee, Wayne's trip is worth every penny spent unless you want to explore the country on your own, which I wouldn't suggest.

Theresa, the clock is in Bern and is called the Zytglogge. It has a musical mechanism that works at the top of the hour.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Architecture at it's best*
> 
> After about half of the tour it hit me at how much different the architecture was in Switzerland than here in the good old USA.
> 
> ...


Those pictures are absolutely beautiful - especially the one with the mountain in the distance. Is that the Matahorn?


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Architecture at it's best*
> 
> After about half of the tour it hit me at how much different the architecture was in Switzerland than here in the good old USA.
> 
> ...


Only at one point in our tour did we get just a short glimps of the Matahorn.


----------



## shavins (Oct 1, 2009)

CarverRog said:


> *Architecture at it's best*
> 
> After about half of the tour it hit me at how much different the architecture was in Switzerland than here in the good old USA.
> 
> ...


beautiful pics!


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Architecture at it's best*
> 
> After about half of the tour it hit me at how much different the architecture was in Switzerland than here in the good old USA.
> 
> ...


Nice photos of the architecture. Even more interesting to me are the different people you see and meet when you are on vacation.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Architecture at it's best*
> 
> After about half of the tour it hit me at how much different the architecture was in Switzerland than here in the good old USA.
> 
> ...


Surely these buildings are some of the most beautiful ones on earth.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

*Swiss woodwork and joinery*

With my construction background it was only natural for me to pay special attention to some of the unique construction techniques from years past.







This is a unfinished end of a house.


Oh yes, they do have lumber yards!



Some of the woodwork was beyond one's imagination.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss woodwork and joinery*
> 
> With my construction background it was only natural for me to pay special attention to some of the unique construction techniques from years past.
> 
> ...


Great and interesting photos
Thanks for posting


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss woodwork and joinery*
> 
> With my construction background it was only natural for me to pay special attention to some of the unique construction techniques from years past.
> 
> ...


Wow a whole clamshell cut out a giant burl.

Some great looking construction.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss woodwork and joinery*
> 
> With my construction background it was only natural for me to pay special attention to some of the unique construction techniques from years past.
> 
> ...


Karson, can you imagine how much scraping and sanding there would have been. Ouch!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss woodwork and joinery*
> 
> With my construction background it was only natural for me to pay special attention to some of the unique construction techniques from years past.
> 
> ...


Wild woodwork!! How old are those houses?


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss woodwork and joinery*
> 
> With my construction background it was only natural for me to pay special attention to some of the unique construction techniques from years past.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your photos, hope to see that part of the world one day


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss woodwork and joinery*
> 
> With my construction background it was only natural for me to pay special attention to some of the unique construction techniques from years past.
> 
> ...


amazing 
and by hand no less
some beautiful work

thank you


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss woodwork and joinery*
> 
> With my construction background it was only natural for me to pay special attention to some of the unique construction techniques from years past.
> 
> ...


Those are old houses. LOVE IT !
Makes me wonder if the "crappy homes" we build today will last that many years ?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss woodwork and joinery*
> 
> With my construction background it was only natural for me to pay special attention to some of the unique construction techniques from years past.
> 
> ...


Hi Roger,

Pretty amazing. You must have been like a kid in a candy store.

Great photos, too.

Lee


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss woodwork and joinery*
> 
> With my construction background it was only natural for me to pay special attention to some of the unique construction techniques from years past.
> 
> ...


I've been in Switzerland many times, and I'm always at a loss for words at much of their architecture. Many years ago, we stayed in Ascona, a town on Lake Maggiore, at the Italian border, in a hotel that was 600 years old. The condition of it looked like brand new. The Oak doors leading into the rooms had to weigh 200 lbs. and looked like they were polished every day. Al the handrails on the stone staircases were brass and were polished every day.
When we would go out for dinner, the desk would give us a key to the main entrance, because they would close at 9PM and lock up for the night.
http://www.castello-seeschloss.ch/English/Hotel%20east.html

Everyone should tour Switzerland at least once in their life.
Roger, Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

CarverRog said:


> *Swiss woodwork and joinery*
> 
> With my construction background it was only natural for me to pay special attention to some of the unique construction techniques from years past.
> 
> ...


If you click on the link I provided, when the page opens, click on the "history" 
It was built in the middle of the 12th century !
Interesting reading.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

*Flowers and fountains anyone!*

One thing that was obvious to the wife and I was that the Swiss took pride in their flowers and fountains. 







Fountains were everywhere and flowers around them was a must.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

CarverRog said:


> *Flowers and fountains anyone!*
> 
> One thing that was obvious to the wife and I was that the Swiss took pride in their flowers and fountains.
> 
> ...


Roger: Some more great pictures. And no graffiti on the fountains.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Flowers and fountains anyone!*
> 
> One thing that was obvious to the wife and I was that the Swiss took pride in their flowers and fountains.
> 
> ...


Hi Roger;

What a great vacation this must have been.

Seems as though everything was beautiful.

Lee


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Flowers and fountains anyone!*
> 
> One thing that was obvious to the wife and I was that the Swiss took pride in their flowers and fountains.
> 
> ...


Lee, the weather was mid to low 70's and sunny every day but one. You really need to take this trip Lee. There was so much to take in that until you get a chance to see the pictures you really don't see the details.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

*Woodcarvings*

We in this country will never see the carving like Europe has. Carvings in Europe were mostly made for churches and back then the church was everything to the people so most of what they earned went to the church hence the church could afford these elaborate carvings.















We did get to visit a Swiss carving school in Brienz, Huggler Woodcarvings.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Woodcarvings*
> 
> We in this country will never see the carving like Europe has. Carvings in Europe were mostly made for churches and back then the church was everything to the people so most of what they earned went to the church hence the church could afford these elaborate carvings.
> 
> ...


oh my!
My first thought: cleaning it
Second thought - absolutely extraordinary and the feeling while standing in that church must be overwhelming


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Woodcarvings*
> 
> We in this country will never see the carving like Europe has. Carvings in Europe were mostly made for churches and back then the church was everything to the people so most of what they earned went to the church hence the church could afford these elaborate carvings.
> 
> ...


Those carvings are absolutely magnificent.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

CarverRog said:


> *Woodcarvings*
> 
> We in this country will never see the carving like Europe has. Carvings in Europe were mostly made for churches and back then the church was everything to the people so most of what they earned went to the church hence the church could afford these elaborate carvings.
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

CarverRog said:


> *Woodcarvings*
> 
> We in this country will never see the carving like Europe has. Carvings in Europe were mostly made for churches and back then the church was everything to the people so most of what they earned went to the church hence the church could afford these elaborate carvings.
> 
> ...


Yes Roger, it is a shame. Norway has a strong tradition of superb carving as well and while there are still schools teaching it here, it's almost impossible to make a living at it anymore other that for restorers who help maintain priceless treasures in churches, museums and other public buildings. One can only hope that there will continue to be some folks who manage somehow to make a living at it and that dedicated hobbyists will also keep the craft/art alive.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Woodcarvings*
> 
> We in this country will never see the carving like Europe has. Carvings in Europe were mostly made for churches and back then the church was everything to the people so most of what they earned went to the church hence the church could afford these elaborate carvings.
> 
> ...


Wow Roger, that's outrageous!

That first photo is spectacular.

Who is the gentleman doing the carving. I like his work area. Very well organised.

And I thought my drawer full of carving tools was a little extreme.

http://prowoodworkingtips.com/images/Carving-tools-074.gif

I only have a hundred plus chisels in these drawers!

Did you get to do any carving while you where there?

Great write up.

Lee


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *Woodcarvings*
> 
> We in this country will never see the carving like Europe has. Carvings in Europe were mostly made for churches and back then the church was everything to the people so most of what they earned went to the church hence the church could afford these elaborate carvings.
> 
> ...


Lol Debbie.
They are amazing though.


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Woodcarvings*
> 
> We in this country will never see the carving like Europe has. Carvings in Europe were mostly made for churches and back then the church was everything to the people so most of what they earned went to the church hence the church could afford these elaborate carvings.
> 
> ...


Lee, the fellow carving was a student of the school and after his 4th year he choose to stay and work for the school carving nativity sets. Huggler sells all sizes/kinds of nativity sets which is approx 80% of their income. The carving program is 4 years at 10k per year and because the teachers are German speaking you have to be able to speak fluid German even to be considered. Oh yes, you also have to take a carving test before you can be accepted. 






All the students store their chisels in those racks and not in drawers. Keep in mind carving is all they do.



I didn't get to carve while on the trip, too busy.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *Woodcarvings*
> 
> We in this country will never see the carving like Europe has. Carvings in Europe were mostly made for churches and back then the church was everything to the people so most of what they earned went to the church hence the church could afford these elaborate carvings.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Roger.

Too bad you have to speak German. I was thinking to sign up! LOL

I imagine you come out of there being a true master!

Lee


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

*The expected and unexpected in Switzerland*

This trip was full of expected and unexpected things.


Oh yes, a Big Mac meal was $12.50!


We even saw aliens. The artist for the movie Aliens lives in one medieval town and displayed his work there. 



You will never guess who this statue is of.



We went to a cheese factory and did I tell you we ate pretty food while there. LOL!


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *The expected and unexpected in Switzerland*
> 
> This trip was full of expected and unexpected things.
> 
> ...


cool. thanks for sharing


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *The expected and unexpected in Switzerland*
> 
> This trip was full of expected and unexpected things.
> 
> ...


I got the Freddy Mercury statue…you can tell just by the stance, that and I have loved Queen's music
The St Bernard pup was a nice touch. The cheese and food plates look wonderful as well


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

CarverRog said:


> *The expected and unexpected in Switzerland*
> 
> This trip was full of expected and unexpected things.
> 
> ...


Yuuuuuummmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *The expected and unexpected in Switzerland*
> 
> This trip was full of expected and unexpected things.
> 
> ...


Seems like you really enjoyed your visit there, Roger.

You going back?

Lee


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

CarverRog said:


> *The expected and unexpected in Switzerland*
> 
> This trip was full of expected and unexpected things.
> 
> ...


Lee, when I got of the plane here in Fort Wayne, IN I started saving for the next trip.


----------



## doorslammer (Aug 17, 2008)

CarverRog said:


> *The expected and unexpected in Switzerland*
> 
> This trip was full of expected and unexpected things.
> 
> ...


Roger, my wife and I honeymooned in Switzerland and visited the same little town (Gruyères I think) with the cheese factory and the Giger Museum. We sampled the cheeses at different the ages and found out we did not have the pallette for gruyere cheese, thereafter called "stinky cheese" in our household.


----------

